# coretemp module

## jmja89

I would like to install the coretemp module because I have a Core2 Duo processor, however from what I've been able to find coretemp only exists as a patch directly to the kernel sources and knowing me if I used a patch on the sources I would forget next time I changed kernel versions and then I would just run into problems. Is there another way to get the coretemp module? Perhaps an external build similar to the ipw3945 driver?

----------

## PaulBredbury

I just did a quick check:

```
$ grep CORETEMP /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y
```

Using ubuntu-sources. It's probably in other kernels too.

----------

## jmja89

hmm... well it's not in the suspend2 sources which are what I'm using and from what I've read it's not going to be included in the vanilla kernel anytime soon due to the fact that it was developed solely by Intel granting the developers NDAs so they could access the specs and that inclusion in the vanilla kernel would taint it. For this reason I wouldn't think it would be in that many kernels...

----------

## astaecker

It got included in 2.6.22_rc1.

----------

## Josuke

i've a problem with the module in kernel 2.6.22, when i launch modprobe coretemp the log says:

```

Jul 30 19:00:31 zeus coretemp coretemp.0: Errata AE18 not fixed, update BIOS or microcode of the CPU!

```

i've a mac mini core duo 2 intel

----------

## PaulBredbury

```
emerge sys-apps/microcode-ctl
```

----------

## Josuke

same error 

```

zeus ~ # microcode_ctl -u

microcode_ctl: writing microcode (length: 293888)

microcode_ctl: microcode successfuly written to /dev/cpu/microcode

```

result of modprobe coretemp

```
Jul 30 21:07:18 zeus coretemp coretemp.0: Errata AE18 not fixed, update BIOS or microcode of the CPU!

Jul 30 21:07:18 zeus coretemp coretemp.1: Errata AE18 not fixed, update BIOS or microcode of the CPU!

```

----------

## coolsnowmen

I believe there are microcode updates on the site, try the newest

http://urbanmyth.org/microcode/

----------

## Josuke

tnx for reply but the error was the same:

```
microcode_ctl -f intel-ia32microcode-23April2007.txt 

microcode_ctl: writing microcode (length: 293888)

microcode_ctl: microcode successfuly written to /dev/cpu/microcode

```

```

zeus ~ # modprobe coretemp
```

log:

```

Jul 31 10:44:00 zeus coretemp coretemp.0: Errata AE18 not fixed, update BIOS or microcode of the CPU!

Jul 31 10:44:00 zeus coretemp coretemp.1: Errata AE18 not fixed, update BIOS or microcode of the CPU!

```

----------

